

PiBang for RaspberryPi, based on Raspbian and inspired by CrunchBang - daw___
http://pibanglinux.org/

======
daw___
Differences between PiBang and Raspbian:
[http://pibanglinux.org/notes.html](http://pibanglinux.org/notes.html)

